# Trunk mount rack ( are they safe ? )



## nickwood (May 8, 2004)

well, here's the thing, I bought a thule 961 speedway trunk mount rack ( mainly because it's cheap ) a while ago and i used it for the first time 2 weeks ago and only for a 30 miles trip.

the problem is that every time I hit a crack or a hole in the paevement and beleive me there are a lot where I live, I look in my rearview mirror and fear that my bikes will fall and be destroyed on the road  and it also seem to shake a bit even though it's well strapped.

Am I just paranoid or are trunk mount rack not safe at all ?

is there anything I can do like using other strap to atach inside the vehicule or any other tips from yous guys ( I use it on a acura 1.6 EL wich is just like a honda civic sedan )

thanks in advance


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

nickwood said:


> well, here's the thing, I bought a thule 961 speedway trunk mount rack ( mainly because it's cheap ) a while ago and i used it for the first time 2 weeks ago and only for a 30 miles trip.
> 
> the problem is that every time I hit a crack or a hole in the paevement and beleive me there are a lot where I live, I look in my rearview mirror and fear that my bikes will fall and be destroyed on the road  and it also seem to shake a bit even though it's well strapped.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about the Thule, but even correctly installed, most trunk racks will "sway" a little bit. They're just too light, not to mention held in place by cloth straps, which can stretch and flex. So you're probably just being paranoid.

Having said that, I think it's probably true that hitch-mounted and roof racks are both more sturdy and "safer" than trunk racks.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Jan 17, 2004)

*$ 35 of rack holding $3500 of bikes*

I was nervous, too. Get used to it on short trips. Drive, stop, check the load, repeat. I now have great confidence that the rack won't fall off. You should have 3 points on each side to secure the rack plus the weight bearing part. I added bungies and straps to keep the bike from moving on the rack. I've made loading mistakes, too, but I lucked out.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

nickwood said:


> .
> 
> Am I just paranoid or are trunk mount rack not safe at all ?


 No, you're not being paranoid, necessarily, but trunk racks aren't inherently unsafe...as long as you install them according to instructions and load bikes likewise (I use several extra bungee cords and protective "padding" between the bikes), you should be fine....I've used trunk racks all my life, never ever lost a bike - I'm more concerned with some bonehead rear-ending me at a red light than I am about the bike/s falling off. At least with the trunk rack, you won't ever have a DOH !!! moment of driving under something without enough clearance for bikes on a roof rack. Yeah, they do tend to distractingly wiggle a bit, but...they do that...heh. Just make sure everything's cinched down real tight and all should be well (also, if we're traveling where we'll be leaving the car to eat, or whatever, I'll u-lock the bikes to each other (or the rack, if possible and run a cable lock through the whole mess and through anything under the car I can find to lock it to - bumper skeleton, anything metal under there that doesn't move or get hot)


----------



## nickwood (May 8, 2004)

Thanks, i think that's just what I'll do, go to canadian tire and get a bunch of giant rubber band and tie it inside the trunk as well as stopping every now and then to make sure everything is ok


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

i use a truck-rack as well. I get the paranoia too. I figure the chances of a complete rack failure (all 6 straps going at once) is minimal. worst case, a couple snap and the bikes drag a little while I come to a stop. Might have some damage but low chance of a completely destroyed bike. 

as was mentioned, I am more worried about some knuckle-head running into them at a stoplight.


----------



## AlphaQuam (Apr 21, 2004)

Hell, I use a roof rack and I even get nervous sometimes. I had a trunk rack before but never went long distances with it. After it rubbed some paint of my trunk I upgraded. I also needed to carry more than one bike at a time and I didn't like having more than one on the trunk rack, even though it had space for 3. I was also paranoid about leaving my bike on the rack, or even the rack on my trunk, unattended. Not so much of an issue with a locking roof rack.

I used to test the trunk rack by pushing it back and forth. If the straps didn't sag and the car rocked, that was good enough for me. I'd say you should be fine as long as it's mounted securely.


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

Drewdane said:


> Having said that, I think it's probably true that hitch-mounted and roof racks are both more sturdy and "safer" than trunk racks.


While the ultimate secure rack is the hitch since it's a solid connection to the car - the trunk rack via straps is pretty decent - as long as u know how to secure the rack and the bike properly. Once it's properly secure with additional tie-downs (spare tubes) there is no way the bike is gonna fall of. In fact it's even more secure than most roof racks as there's no mechanism to fail. The roof racks are probably the last secure to my thinking. Cause u are dependant on the locking mechanism working properly - and u can't see the mechanism or check if it's ok. So even if u think you've locked the bike down properly the mechanism can give - and you'll lose the bike.

But the most effort goes to trunk-strap racks - they are secure (once installed properly) but they are a small pain to use everytime.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm not real fond of trunk racks because they have feet that contact the trunk and can put dimples in the sheet metal/scuffs in the paint. I know a guy who drove 1000 miles to a bike trip destination with 2 bikes on a Saris trunk rack and he had to screw around with it so much that he had a hitch installed/bought a hitch rack when he arrived and tossed the trunk rack in the dumpster. Even Hitch racks jiggle around some but I think they're a much better setup then a trunk rack.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

I have a Thule 2 bike trunk carrier. Only ever load 1, makes me nervous enough. I constantly drive back and forth from my hometown and always bring my bike to ride with my old buddies(2.5 hours away) but I don't like to go past 60mph. Anything after that it really makes me nervous, also when semi trucks pass it really shakes it around. I just make sure and use extra bungees and straps to make sure that if their straps fail I have a little extra insurance. If you're going to be traveling long distances I would definitely invest in something better, these are great for short drives that you don't have to hit 70-75mph. I use it because its more economical to drive my Honda around instead of my truck but I'm in the process of upgrading to a hitch rack with trays, way better peace of mind!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a Yakima Mega Joe 3-bike trunk rack (that I snagged off eBay for like $25) with some frequency. Driven 2+ hours with 3 bikes on there and never lost 'em. For destinations that involve highway travel, I add a bungee cord around the middle of the frames and attach it to the trunk rack.

Note: some dual suspension bikes do not fit well in trunk mount racks. You may need a bike beam of sorts...

Amazon.com: Saris Bike Beam Trunk and Hitch Rack Crossbar Adapter for Dual Suspension and Women's Bicycle Frames: Sports & Outdoors

I laugh when I see people driving down the road with their bikes upside down in trunk racks... generally not a good idea.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

while i'm not familiar with that particular rack, my buddy and I have made 5 hour drives with one of those holding 2 dh rigs, total weight somewhere near 70lb, so i think you'll be ok


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

i use Saris Bones 2-bike rack. very sturdy in place and adjustable for any vehicle. i needed a trunk rack that can fit over my car's rear spoiler.

Amazon.com: saris bones bike rack


----------



## Millenium (Aug 31, 2013)

Get A Thule Raceway 9001 bike rack. I have the 2 bike one, it's very good, mounted a full suspension 29'er, can go 80 mph on highway and the rack does not Move, super easy to take off, (30 seconds), it does not scratch your vehicle either, check out the reviews on amazon....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Machoman121 said:


> While the ultimate secure rack is the hitch since it's a solid connection to the car - the trunk rack via straps is pretty decent - as long as u know how to secure the rack and the bike properly. Once it's properly secure with additional tie-downs ...


Did you just quote someone from 2004?


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

db_8 said:


> i use Saris Bones 2-bike rack. very sturdy in place and adjustable for any vehicle. i needed a trunk rack that can fit over my car's rear spoiler.
> 
> Amazon.com: saris bones bike rack


+1

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ELmRidge (4 mo ago)

i have a thule gateway pro trunk mount and I hate it. My Trek almost fell off on the highway recently. The plastic/rubber straps it comes with aren't enough for highway driving and the webbing straps that mount the hitch to the car vibrate like hell above 35mph. if my car wasn't leased i'd install a tow hitch. Next time i go more than 15 miles, the bike goes in the car, period.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Did you just quote someone from 2004?


I just came here to quote Jayem from 2013 asking someone if they just quoted someone from 2004. 

I had a saris bones back in the day....so, ya.

Anyway I thought the government banned trunk racks.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Dammit.


----------

